# Pneumatic Scarecrow



## bourno (Jan 21, 2006)

Here is my current scarecrow in progress. I am hoping to get the chest and legs done this weekend still and then go get a wig head and get that covered in burlap.

http://www.teambac.com/web_hall/scarecrow.html


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Scary Terry would be proud. 

Looks good so far. I think you're going to need a good stable post to mount it to from the looks of how much it shakes when the arm flings back.


----------



## ruafraid (Jan 3, 2006)

what are you using to control it ? I cant tell from your pic. It really rocks and I am looking forward to seeing more of it !


----------



## bourno (Jan 21, 2006)

RU

The controller board is the SX-48 proto-board from Parallax. http://www.parallax.com/detail.asp?product_id=45300

I decided to go with that since it was only $10, but you do need to add your own hardware to control devices needed for your prop and write the code for the prop as well. I did buy the $99 beginners kit http://www.parallax.com/detail.asp?product_id=45181 to have the SX programming key for the boards and it came with an experimenters board and 2 SX-28 chips.

A good alternative which I almost used instead was the Prop-1 board http://www.parallax.com/detail.asp?product_id=31101 at $35 or $25 (with buy of 10) is a good deal since it already has the 2803 chip and connector, but is limited to 8 devices.

I also thought about one of the key banger controllers, but decided they were too expensive for this props short routines and they wouldn't be able to handle random picks each time the prop was activated.

It took a little bit of time to figure out how to write the first program for it, but now having this program for the scarecrow, using it as base line for future props, it should be pretty easy.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I just got a prop-1 for use customizing one of those singing deer heads. I basically plan on using it to make it do some maniacal laughing and jerky head motions like the deer in Evil Dead 2.

Does the board you used use the PBASIC language like the prop-1 does?


----------



## bourno (Jan 21, 2006)

Zombie, well kinda sorta is the best answer. It uses SX/B, it is more similar to the Basic Stamp 2 commands from what I have read. Defining the input/output pins is different and then telling an output to be On or Off uses a different command I believe.

Here is the program I used with the SX48 that I just loaded onto my site. http://www.teambac.com/web_hall/scarecrow/scarecrow_program.txt

With the Prop-1, there are much more example files or prop programs to be able to start from and just modify to your needs as you have most likely found at the parallax forum.

I haven't been to the EFX category in awhile as I have been reading the sx category, but was/is there a deer head hack program written?

I hope you have a great time with the Evil Dead deer  as that should be a hoot.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

bourno said:


> I haven't been to the EFX category in awhile as I have been reading the sx category, but was/is there a deer head hack program written?
> 
> I hope you have a great time with the Evil Dead deer  as that should be a hoot.


I think they posted a program and how-to on the forums for the deer head hack. Even if they didn't, it should be easy enough to figure out as it's only a matter of making some servos move and playing a sound on an AP-8 sound board.

I think the trickiest part of doing the deer head is going to be finding a way to paint him to look more evil. I may just try to paint his eyes white and try lighting it with red lighting from below or above to see if it makes it look "evil' enough. I'd rather not have to try painting it because I don't want to mess up the decent paint job it already has.

I can't wait to see your finished scarecrow.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Hey bourno, you showed that to us in chat, looking very good! I am building the head for a scarecrow I have been planning, I'm gonna have to see how your's turns out. I may have to 'borrow' an idea or two.


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

bourno said:


> Here is my current scarecrow in progress. I am hoping to get the chest and legs done this weekend still and then go get a wig head and get that covered in burlap.
> 
> http://www.teambac.com/web_hall/scarecrow.html


Wow, VERY impressive! I can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Too bad animation is out for the contest...That would win hands down!


----------



## bourno (Jan 21, 2006)

Yeah, and the $50 limit is a bummer too, lol


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Very cool Bourno


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Is there any more progress on that BTW?


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Sveet Bourno! Cant vait to see it finished! :> Thanks for showing us :>


----------



## bourno (Jan 21, 2006)

Dr M, actually yes.

I finished it up to take along to IronStock, but I forgot to take pics of it and now it is laying in storage.

I made a head by covering a skull in burlap, but bought this one http://www.twistedtoybox.net/images/scarecrowmain.jpg from Chris at IronStock. I thought it looked more wicked on it.

When I get back, I will try and remember to get the page updated.


----------

